# Trying to draw a horizontal line in Microsoft Works



## donaldafm (Sep 11, 2003)

I was using another wordproc where it was ridiculously easy to just draw a line anywhere you wanted, but in Works (or Word) it seems almost impossible. What I need to do would be to draw a line, but not take up another line of spacing. i.e. between

This is line number one
This is line number two

I want to draw a line between the text of those two lines. Underlining doesn't work, because I need the line to extend out about another inch beyond the word 'one'. Is there a way to do that?

Thank you so much!

Donald


----------



## Dragoen (Apr 10, 2009)

Hi Don,

In Word you can turn on underlining, and set a tab stop 1" past the end of your line or where you want the line to end. After the end of the last word, insert a TAB and it will underline to the next tab stop.

HTH


----------

